# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari Kohaku Ginrin size 50up male & female

## Mhakoy

Salam kenal om,,
Cari Kohaku Ginrin, Showa ginrin Size 50up male & female di utamakan yg siap pijah.. 
WA 085794502570
Terimakasih. 😊

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

